# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  ok kids...

## number twelve

i have made 2 logs on this board that i consider pretty succesfull and informative, i am thinking about running promag and masstabs in a few weeks. would you guys want me to keep a log of my experience?? im not gonna do it if no1 cares lol  :1laugh:  


12

----------


## juicehoe

the more info the better... i'd read it

----------


## number twelve

thanks dude

anyone else?

----------


## bcaasdirty

id read it just so you can log how yellow your skin gets and how much of your liver u pupe out every day!  :Big Grin: 

12 u nut, you're not gonna stack em r ya?

----------


## number twelve

no i was thinking about running promag for 2 weeks then switching over to mass tabs for 2-3. from what i have read most of the gains are reached from promag in the first 2 weeks. any opinions on that?

----------


## PEWN

id read it ... would never personally run it but.... i def would read what you write... your other logs were good..

----------


## SwiftMove83

I got your back you crazy logger...

----------


## weeman001

do it.. do it...

----------


## number twelve

arite you guys really had to pull my leg..its goin down next week so be ready

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Are the both toxic compounds?

How is your stack looking?

----------


## number twelve

im tentatively thinking this:

weeks 1 - 2 promag (havent decided the dosage)
weeks 3 - 5/6 mass tabs at one tab a day
pct weeks 5/6-8/9 (clomid and liquidex..same pct i ran as b4) and myogenx throughout

----------


## K.Biz

**** that shit stack it all! hahaha

oh and for everyone else, since 12 already knows since we discuss these cycle routines on a daily basis, i will be running a log with 12 once again ... (ohh so special isnt it  :LOL: )


mine will be a lil different though. and mine will start tomorrow.

Weeks 1-7 Var 50mg a day
Weeks 3-7 Mass tabs 1 a day.

im going to seal the cycle with a nice bulk at the end with the mass tabs. This will prob eb my last cycle until the steroid world calms the hell down with busts since its super sketchy out there now.

anyway ill set the log up now. "ok kids..?" lol

----------


## bcaasdirty

12 n kbiz sittin in a tree
K-I-S-S-I-N-G!!!!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ectogainer

I know I'm a little late but im just starting to research prohormones and I'd love to hear yalls take on your cycles

----------


## number twelve

haha what me and k biz have goin on is sooo cute

----------


## number twelve

stay tuned ecto, any questions you have feel free to ask. there is plenty of ready to do first tho

----------


## bcaasdirty

> haha what me and k biz have goin on is sooo cute


LOL

 :Aagaytard:  

 :Friends:  

 :Tfg:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> 12 n kbiz sittin in a tree
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G!!!!



haha Dont be mad Kbiz found a better man!  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> haha Dont be mad Kbiz found a better man!


Yeah thats right bcaasdirty... if thats your real name! :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:  

 :LOL:

----------


## bcaasdirty

> haha Dont be mad Kbiz found a better man!





> Yeah thats right bcaasdirty... if thats your real name!


everyones pickn on ME
 :Cry:

----------


## Fordfan01

ill be following along 12 im orderin my promag and mass tabs this friday and hopefully ill start my cycle on them next week its kinda wierd seeing this at the same time i was wanting to start

----------


## number twelve

nice dude i prefer running new thing together so we can share experiences

----------


## NightTrain

rock it 12, i'll read it..... oh BTW....IM BACK

----------


## bcaasdirty

> rock it 12, i'll read it..... oh BTW....IM BACK


bout goddamn time ya bastard!

----------


## number twelve

weclome back train! where ya been??

----------


## number twelve

oh so while i have some time to kill, my lifting priorities have somewhat changed since my last log. i am now playing rugby for my school (drug testing is not an issue) so i am getting intense cardio 4 times a week at least. right now i am wei***ng 193 but i am the leanest i have been in a long time in addition to being in the best cardiovascular shape i have been in years. i have once again integrated power cleans into my weekly schedule. 
my goals for this cycle are to have a clean bulk to about 205, i hope that is realistic. i want to remain as athletic and flexible as possible in addition to being strong as shit. since i cut down, i have lost some strength, numbers wise on my lifts, but i think thats more related to my lower bodyfat than anything else. every1 i see says that i look bigger than ever.

by the end of this cycle i would love to be benching 315 for 10 on flat. squat 315 for 20 and powerclean 275. as always, i train with the stricktest form. no special cheats or tricks here.

----------


## number twelve

in case you were wondering, this is my powerclean technique. (only video i could find) i learned this technique (the full front squat after the clean) from my football coach...
http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/Clean.html

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

cool. Ill be tagging along. See how your cycle goes, and probably run it myself

When you starting again?

----------


## NightTrain

guess i have been hiding out, but i'll stick around to show my support 12

----------


## number twelve

thanks train, glad your back dude

----------


## number twelve

im probably gonna be starting next week. i have a big rugby tournamant this weekend, drinking will not be an option, there is gonna be 45 kegs. but after this weekend im going cold turkey.

----------


## number twelve

ok i just ordered my pct for my dog. clomid and liquidex.hopefully the DEA doesnt personally deliver my shipment lol

----------


## Anaboxa34

Yo 12, i'll be following your log, last two were great. 

Good luck with your goals man.

----------


## number twelve

thanks anaboxa..hows everythin been goin for ya?

btw my promag just came in. i was planning on doing 50 mgs ed. (2 tabs) any opinions on that?

----------


## bcaasdirty

> thanks anaboxa..hows everythin been goin for ya?
> 
> btw my promag just came in. i was planning on doing 50 mgs ed. (2 tabs) any opinions on that?


DO IT u wuss!  :Big Grin: 

i think w/ all your previous experience, a greater dosage is acceptable!

----------


## number twelve

i think ill just eat the entire bottle and see what happens  :LOL:

----------


## bcaasdirty

and wash that down w/ a bottle of SD!  :Hungry:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

drink it with winny!


wait, can you drink winny?!  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> wait, can you drink winny?!


 :Hmmmm:  Really? :Hmmmm:  


 :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## number twelve

kev whats your opinion on my promag dosage?

DAMN I WISH UPSTATE WAS HERE!

----------


## bcaasdirty

> kev whats your opinion on my promag dosage?
> *
> DAMN I WISH UPSTATE WAS HERE*!


amen to THAT

 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

lol
woohoo 2 pages already

----------


## K.Biz

> kev whats your opinion on my promag dosage?
> 
> DAMN I WISH UPSTATE WAS HERE!


I think you shoudl just go full out liver domination dosage... :LOL: 

Actully I think 2 a day would be good, i mean you past experience with designer shiz, and as we all no these OTC steroids are getting weaker and weaker and your close to that 200 pound mark so definetly 2 a day to start, and who knows you might even end up raising that to 3 a day at some point :Big Grin: 

And if you strated with 1 a day it will prob take longer to kick in and you know how we all hate that hahaa. Also I would start the first day withjust 1, so you know you arnt going to get sick from it or w/e and 
get the feel of it. but after that go, dive in the shallow end and go head first if you know what i mean haha. goodluck bro i will definetly be following your log





> lol
> woohoo 2 pages already


first of all... post whore  :LOL: 

2. this page is getting more hits then your past logs :1laugh:

----------


## bcaasdirty

if u guys look tho...upstate OWNS the record for most replied log (and 2nd all time for the entire supp forum  :Big Grin:  )!

----------


## K.Biz

Mines #3  :Big Grin:

----------


## bcaasdirty

'my name is 12 and im a TARD'

 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

lol you win

----------


## number twelve

ahh decided to eat my first pill today...why not? lol
25 mg of promag down the gullet.
will start on 50 tomorrow.
do you guys think its best to take these with food like sd?

doin chest today peace out


12

----------


## K.Biz

> ahh decided to eat my first pill today...why not? lol
> 25 mg of promag down the gullet.
> will start on 50 tomorrow.
> do you guys think its best to take these with food like sd?
> 
> doin chest today peace out
> 
> 
> 12



always with food clown! hahaa

actully i dont have any studies that show u need to take anything with food like OTC stuff. but i do it just because i dont want that shit in my stomach all by itself, i have this feeling it could just rip it up after a while if you kept eating them on an empty stomach. this sh*t aint no creatine....  :LOL:

----------


## bcaasdirty

> always with food clown! hahaa
> 
> actully i dont have any studies that show u need to take anything with food like OTC stuff. but i do it just because i dont want that shit in my stomach all by itself, i have this feeling it could just rip it up after a while if you kept eating them on an empty stomach. *this sh*t aint no creatine....*


PFT!

masstabs < CELLTECH 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> PFT!
> 
> masstabs < CELLTECH



lol clearly

----------


## number twelve

ok so did chest today....my pump was rediculous, i was almost out of control. i felt like i could run through a brick wall LOL

so im feeling crazy hop on the flat bb bench with barely and warmup and start throwin 315 around and i ****ing tweak my shoulder. ****KKKKKKKK! its not bad tho, ill be good for tomorrow. im annoyed tho cause i never do stupid things like that. so after that incident, i ended up having a pretty rediculous workout. i did a bunch of assorted plyometric exericises using medicine balls to failure. then i did a final burn out set on incline db ss with incline db flys. 

since i dont really know the names of the exercises i did, im not gonna list out my routine. if you know what im talkin about tho, you know these are good.
for tomorrow im gonna take 25 mg in the am and then another 25 mg 1 1/2 hours b4 i lift

12

----------


## number twelve

another update, my mass tabs and pct from lion came in the mail today. no problems there!

----------


## K.Biz

so your log name is gonna be "ok kids.." 

haha loser  :Big Grin:

----------


## bcaasdirty

> so your log name is gonna be "ok kids.." 
> 
> haha loser


LOL :Owned:

----------


## number twelve

ahhh is this the making fun of 12 thread or my chemical enhancement log??? :1laugh:

----------


## number twelve

yo dirty are you a mets fan?

----------


## number twelve

took my first pill a while ago. godamnnnn feels like im eating a caffeine pill

----------


## bcaasdirty

> yo dirty are you a mets fan?



u think yer SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO funny dont u!  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

update: i love this stuff. cant really post up right now i am about to engage in type 2 cardio lol

12

----------


## bcaasdirty

> update: i love this stuff. cant really post up right now i am about to engage in type 2 cardio lol
> 
> 12


take someone for a ride on the bike? LOL

----------


## Bradly1234

> wait, can you drink winny?!


i drink it with dinner every night

----------


## number twelve

> take someone for a ride on the bike? LOL


haha yup! its just not fair lolol

----------


## number twelve

ok so what i have felt so far...
insane pumps in the gym, incredile motivation (may be mental) but im feeling no lethargy like i did from SD.

im not gonna do full workout logs ill just throw in the important things such as last night i did DB shoulder press with 95's for a set of 12.

in rugby practice yesterday, i was destroying ppl, my endurance has already improved, and basically i just feel like i have an edge over everyone else. (because i do) lol

12

----------


## number twelve

another thing i forgot to mention, i have had the most insane dreams. like crazy. i twitch so hard from them they wake me up. one dream in particular, i threw someone through a storefront window (prob k biz or bcaas) and when i jumped through it to continue the beatdown, when i landed on the street, i felt the impact on my feet and it made me jump...just crazy shit like that. even tho i knnow in reality i could kick k biz's ass esp if he keeps talkin about my sister!  :LOL:

----------


## weeman001

12 u have any dreams about running away from me? haha get on with this lil cycle b/c if it works.. i know what im doing neeeexxxttt  :Smilie:

----------


## bcaasdirty

LOL geez throw me thru a window???

u didnt get enuf hugs as a child LOL

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

hahaha that wasnt a dream 12...

----------


## K.Biz

> another thing i forgot to mention, i have had the most insane dreams. like crazy. i twitch so hard from them they wake me up. one dream in particular, i threw someone through a storefront window (prob k biz or bcaas) and when i jumped through it to continue the beatdown, when i landed on the street, i felt the impact on my feet and it made me jump...just crazy shit like that. *even tho i knnow in reality i could kick k biz's ass esp if he keeps talkin about my sister!*


 :LOL:  :LOL:  you might be able to kick my ass.....

but your sisters still hot :Wink/Grin:  




> hahaha that wasnt a dream 12...


 :1laugh:

----------


## number twelve

:LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

> LOL geez throw me thru a window???
> 
> u didnt get enuf hugs as a child LOL




oh stop you know i love ya big guy

----------


## bcaasdirty

aw schucks

 :BbAily:

----------


## K.Biz

man this threads getting a little to fruity for me right now lol

----------


## number twelve

> man this threads getting a little to fruity for me right now lol


i knoww haha

----------


## bcaasdirty

> man this threads getting a little to fruity for me right now lol


 :Liar:  

kbiz--> :Aagaytard:

----------


## number twelve

haha ok back to the purpose of this thread lol...

legs today

did 4 sets of high rep squats cause i was kinda gassed from studying the night b4...killed me son

went up to 275 for 15 no spot. and almost passed out

i then did this horrible ss of laying leg curls and front squats. i did that 3 times

and then i repped out leg press 6 plates/side

killed me.
YAY now i get to run my balls off at rugby

12 OUT

----------


## number twelve

here is a pic of my tri, i was about to hop in the shower and i thought id give all you guys a lil tease lol
i wasnt pumped or anything im doing arms tomorrow

----------


## number twelve

you can my lats are much more ripped than they used to be and ive added some mass onto the middle head of my tri

----------


## K.Biz

wow thats gay. im no longer visiting this thread  :LOL: 




 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

lol ill take it down

----------


## number twelve

sry i have been lacking updates i have been having lady friends over a lot and i dont want them to be seeing "looking for steroids ???" flashing across my computer lol...

----------


## number twelve

had a ass day, yanks lost, had to go out to dinner, i was supposed to work out with bittapart but couldnt make it.
did arms at fvcking 1030 at night on a friday lol wasnt feeling very strong so i did higher rep stuff
the highlight was i close gripped 225 x 14 on a night i felt like shit. i dont usually rep out 225 maybe another time during this cycle ill see where im at with it on a normal day
oh and then i partied till 5 am...no drinking tho! lol
12

----------


## number twelve

arms legs and shoulders are still sore today...just resting up and hittin back tomorrow!

----------


## number twelve

beasted back today...
racked the lat pulldown for a set of 10
did dealifts last going up to 315 for a set of 15

pumps are awesome so far

go yanks

12

----------


## Archetype

hey wuts going on number twelve. What exactly are mass tabs people say superdrol, but i beg to differ.

----------


## number twelve

supposedly it is superdrol with M1t characteristics...

----------


## bcaasdirty

aka "superdrol w/ an attitutde"

 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

lol yup ^^^

----------


## number twelve

did chest today...ppl are noticing improved size every day. even tho im lighter now...i imagine its cause im dropping bf.

did chest today...
did 115 x 10 no prob (the dbs in this gym are a bitch to hold so im pretty happy about this number)
also did a lot of plyometric shit again. next week im gonna prob do a more traditional workout.
12

----------


## number twelve

jsut did an insane shoulder workout
im only gonna list the highlights

arnold press 90 x 10

powerclean 245 x 3

then i did hang snatches...which i never did b4...135 x 12. killed it.. they are awesome

off to rugby

12

----------


## number twelve

resting today...

traps and delts are really sore


12

1900 posts woo

----------


## K.Biz

1900 you pusssy! hahaha good work bro good damn work!

----------


## weeman001

good work 12!

----------


## BITTAPART2

yo phuker you wanna train tonite? I am going to ATL for the weekend and need to get in a big workout....not for the weak at heart. If your scared i still understand young grasshopper.

----------


## number twelve

haha what time you wanna go? im doin legs...
i have rugby from 6 - 8 i was plannin on goin b4

----------


## number twelve

ok all i gotta say is wow...
#1 anyone who think "enhancing yourself" while playing a sport is on crack.
i have been destroying ppl in rugby and loving every second of it.

#2 did legs before practice today,
powercleaned 235 x 1
then repped out squats 225 x 20

im considering bumping up to 3 pills a day any thoughtst?

btw ill try to get some cool pics of my game this weekend so i can illustrate the carnage i am laying on ppl  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

no1 loves me...???

----------


## weeman001

take off that chain before the game.. the ref wont allow it

----------


## bcaasdirty

20rep skwats...THATS MY BOY

----------


## number twelve

> 20rep skwats...THATS MY BOY


ahhh not fun lol

what do u think of me bumping to 3 pills?

when i switch over to mass tabs my workouts are gonna change. a lot more max weight stuff

12

----------


## number twelve

ok im up to about 197 now, leanest i have been in a long time.

only side effect i have felt is increase in bacne and i need to wash my hair like twice a day cause it feels oily.

12

----------


## number twelve

arms today
close gripped 315 x 4 : )

----------


## Titleist

> arms today
> close gripped 315 x 4 : )


Killin' it.

Nice numbers dude. :Thumps Up:

----------


## number twelve

> Killin' it.
> 
> Nice numbers dude.


thanks bro hopefully theyll keep goin up

----------


## number twelve

did back today...nothin special should have taken then day off.
im noticing my moods are in more extremes...euphoria or depression. not inbetween. im kinda pissed off right now. ill be getting this rage out tomorrow during my game lol

12

----------


## number twelve

popped out my left shoulder in my game today...****ing sucks i felt really good up until then...i dont know what im gonna do with this cycle now

----------


## number twelve

official word is that i have A non displaced fracture in my left collarbone...im out about 4 weeks. : (

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

damn. So what are you planning now?

----------


## number twelve

im gonna run pct for a week and then try to get healthy...

----------


## bcaasdirty

BOO!
sorry bro
 :Frown:

----------


## K.Biz

NOOOOOOOOOOOO man thats a bummer. well time to start drinking  :LOL: 

sory to hear bro, get better

----------


## Shane35aa

> NOOOOOOOOOOOO man thats a bummer. well time to start drinking 
> 
> sory to hear bro, get better



Yeah sure can do that with one arm :7up:  

Tuff Lick man hope you heal up quick

----------


## number twelve

: (

i feel like im deflating already lol
i am gonna try to keep my cals as high as possible and do cardio 4 times a week (stationary bike)

----------


## vote for pedro

Damn I just read the log today and that suck it ended like that. All in all though it was a pretty good cycle so far so it seems.

----------


## number twelve

> Damn I just read the log today and that suck it ended like that. All in all though it was a pretty good cycle so far so it seems.


thanks bro it does suck. im gonna try to get back natty then get back on this stuff a few weeks after then in the spring evaluate my situation.

----------


## CrazyC265

ill keep an eye out on it

----------


## vote for pedro

Yeah keep posting I'm interested in hearing more about it.

----------


## number twelve

whats up everyone...i thought i would bump this thread back up instead of start a new one...
my collarbone is healed. i still have my range of motion and i kept a lot of my size and strength thanks to my diet. if you guys want me to elaborate on my recovery i will. but to get a gist of how my recovery is going, i am doin sets on flat bench with 275 with no pain. once i am totally 100% back to my old form im gonna start a regime of 

30 mass tabs 1 ed probably going up to 2 a day and then im going to switch back over to the progmagnon at 50 mg ed and finish off my bottle (i was only using it for about a week)

any thoughts on this? would i be better suited to stack the 2 or run them one after another?

12

----------


## bcaasdirty

> whats up everyone...i thought i would bump this thread back up instead of start a new one...
> my collarbone is healed. i still have my range of motion and i kept a lot of my size and strength thanks to my diet. if you guys want me to elaborate on my recovery i will. but to get a gist of how my recovery is going, i am doin sets on flat bench with *125* with no pain. once i am totally 100% back to my old form im gonna start a regime of 
> 
> 30 mass tabs 1 ed probably going up to 2 a day and then im going to switch back over to the progmagnon at 50 mg ed and finish off my bottle (i was only using it for about a week)
> 
> any thoughts on this? would i be better suited to stack the 2 or run them one after another?
> 
> 12


fixed ur poundage sir LOL  :7up: 

u kno wat im gonna say, stacking is the DEVIL lol

wat would the cycle look if you did em one after another (length wise)?

----------


## number twelve

> fixed ur poundage sir LOL 
> 
> u kno wat im gonna say, stacking is the DEVIL lol
> 
> wat would the cycle look if you did em one after another (length wise)?


lol ouch!!

if i do one after another, realistically it will look like this:

week/supp/dose
1/mass tabs/1 tab
2/mass tabs/1 tab
3/mass tabs/2 tabs
4/promag/ 50 mg
5/promag/ 50mg-75 mg (depending on results)

----------


## number twelve

im not totally sure to be honest, i usually go by feel, such as how it reacting to it, results i am getting, and sides i am experiencing...

----------


## number twelve

oh and another thing, if anyone knows how to change the title of this thread, please change it to something like #12's mass tabs log 

thanks

12

----------


## bcaasdirty

i think if anything you might wanna switch the order around

masstabs are considerably stronger in terms of strenght and weight gains than promag, so if anything it would be almost a 'dissapointment' (for lack of a better phrase) going from crazy (aka masstabs) to modest/mild (promag)--not to say that promag isnt 'good' but in terms of strength its not gonna measure up to masstabs

if it was me id run the promag first, get started "slow", then BLAST the last 3 weeks w/ the masstabs  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

true good call...im gonna do that. thanks bro

----------


## bcaasdirty

go work out already cupcake  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

ok so started promag yesterday. i have 30 pills exactly so my cycle is going to be 15 days of promag at 50 mg ed and then 15 days of mass tabs at 2 tabs a day

----------


## number twelve

my goals for this cycle once again, are not just to bodybuild. it is to build my functional strength and improve my athleticism. i would like to end up at around 205 >10% bf, powercleaning 295, snatching 185, benching 315 for 10 reps. 


legs yesterday consisted of 5 sets of squats, 2 sets of powercleans, 2 of hang snatches, 3 of SLDL and one each of leg curls and extensions. i then ran a 400 after. also did calves and stomach which i do basically everyworkout now.


12

i know my goals arent necessarily arent what most of you guys' are but i still think my experience will be informative so i will try to post as often as possible and will be glad to ask whatever questions anyone has.

----------


## number twelve

one thing i must comment about the promag. it gets me crazy hyped. compared to sd i just wanted to lay around and sleep lol

----------


## bcaasdirty

NICE

where have ya ben ya homo

----------


## number twelve

hey boobie 
sorry i was snowboarding all week and have been busy workin and such.
you miss me?

----------


## K.Biz

> hey boobie 
> sorry i was snowboarding all week and have been busy workin and such.
> *you miss me*?


 :BbAily:  hahaha. 


you are a cycle freak! chill out pill popper!  :LOL: 


goodluck with the cycle man, ill def be watching this thread :7up:

----------


## No One Knows

Gluck with your cycle...

I'm on epistane right now. I have promag and furazadrol for the summer, so I too will be watching.

----------


## number twelve

> Gluck with your cycle...
> 
> I'm on epistane right now. I have promag and furazadrol for the summer, so I too will be watching.


thanks bro any questions you have feel free to ask!

----------


## number twelve

> hahaha. 
> 
> 
> you are a cycle freak! chill out pill popper! 
> 
> 
> goodluck with the cycle man, ill def be watching this thread


haha well after all giambi is my favorite player on the yankees


thanks kev

----------


## No One Knows

What were your results like the first time around with promag?

----------


## number twelve

i took it for almost 2 weeks a few months ago but i broke my collarbone. i have been recovering and im basically back to where i was so im gonna carry out the cycle i was planning

----------


## number twelve

after resting yesterday did arms today

had a great workout awesome pump. im not currently taking any preworkout supp but im still feeling a nice shot of energy from the promag

just got back from the gym, my workout consisted of cg bench, skull crushers, cable pushdowns, db kickbacks, wide grip bb curls, preacher curls, cable curls and concentration curls...

feelin good right now about to go for a run

12

----------


## number twelve

drove 9 1/2 hours from NY to charlotte yesterday, obv didnt lift.

did back today

my lower back was feeling kinda tight so i went light with the deads.
did wide pull ups, dead lifts, powercleans, db rows, and Tbar rows.

then ran did 400m sprint, and 8 40yd sprints..

12

----------


## K.Biz

keep it up son! we gotta talk online.. can u say test/deca /winny? hahaa

----------


## number twelve

good lord...

----------


## number twelve

had an awesome workout today

everyone is noticing im blowing back up. i have no weighed myself. i am very lean right now since i have been running i would guess 10%bf

my strength is coming along nicely since my injury did 2 sets of 10 with 100 lb dbs on incline bench so that was nice

i then did 6 100 m sprints

yea kiddddd

i love running now i feel as if my legs keep getting stronger and stronger i cant wait to do work on kids in rugby this season

----------


## bcaasdirty

> keep it up son! we gotta talk online.. can u say test/deca/winny? hahaa


ohhhh shit its on now

----------


## bcaasdirty

> had an awesome workout today
> 
> everyone is noticing im blowing back up. i have no weighed myself. i am very lean right now since i have been running i would guess 10%bf
> 
> my strength is coming along nicely since my injury did 2 sets of 10 with 100 lb dbs on incline bench so that was nice
> 
> i then did 6 100 m sprints
> 
> yea kiddddd
> ...


sexytime...keep it up g

----------


## number twelve

> sexytime...keep it up g


thank you sir

----------


## K.Biz

high five!

----------


## bcaasdirty

very nice GREAT SUCCESS

----------


## LvnLfe08

Hey 12 - did I see somewhere you said you were planning a M1T and 4-AD cycle soon? 

I just ordered M1T and 4AD by Promatrix. Im really excited to eventually do it - just wanted to see if you were still planning an M1T cycle.

----------


## number twelve

yup still plannin on it just gonna wait a lil while...maybe summer or fall. when are you planning on doing yours?

----------


## LvnLfe08

Summer - Semester just started and I also just finished a cycle of M-Drol so I want to definetly give it a few months. 

Everywhere I seem to have read it says start about 5-10 mgs for the first few days at least and then up it on your own discretion. 

I have also read that 10 mgs has given many the same results as 20-40 mgs a day did, just a lot less sides. So I am not 100% sure on that.

Also, for PCT, I was reading Upstates log (stupid he got banned), and I think he used both Clomid and Novaldex for his PCT after his M1T cycle. I wish Upstate was around to give me some advice since he has run it before....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bcaasdirty

oh man upstate knew his shiz  :Wink:

----------


## LvnLfe08

Yeah its a ****ing shame that guy isnt around  :Wink/Grin: 

Anyway, although i have only posted a few times, i have read a lot of stuff over the past three years, upstates log has helped me a lot with my future cycle - i just had one question

nolvadex and clomid is the proper pct for a M1T cycle correct?

Also, is nolva the same thing as tamorox?

----------


## No One Knows

nolva is tamoxifen .

Its the general consensus now that using tamox and clomid is gay because they're both serms and its better to use a SERM + an AI like aromasin .

----------


## number twelve

upstate smelled...

----------


## number twelve

> nolva is tamoxifen .
> 
> Its the general consensus now that using tamox and clomid is gay because they're both serms and its better to use a SERM + an AI like aromasin.


indeed

----------


## number twelve

about to do shoulders ill post up my routine when i get back holler

----------


## bcaasdirty

> upstate smelled...


like roses and happyness  :7up:

----------


## K.Biz

> upstate smelled...


agreed  :1laugh:

----------


## number twelve

shoulders today

did Db presses with 90 x 10 for 2 sets...not what i used to do but im just happy to not be in pain...also snatched 165, which is a new PR for me. i think 205-225 is definately possible.

12

----------


## bcaasdirty

> agreed


 :Frown:

----------


## bcaasdirty

solid #s bro!

500lb deadlift this cycle?  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

lol we shall see...im not a fatty like i was then, i dont have my virtual fat weight belt

----------


## number twelve

just did legs

powecleaned 255 (new PR) i am only about 190 lbs but im in rediculous condition(by my own standards) and my cardio is vastly improved. didnt squat today, im taking a break from cleans next week cause my lower back feels tired. i noticed it doing deadlifts the other day...

12

----------


## LvnLfe08

Hey man - #'s are lookin good bro. I had a quick question for you about ur future M1T cycle. For your PCT are you gonna run both clomid and tamox? Lion doesn't seem to have any Tamox anymore so I wasn't sure what else maybe I could use along with the clmoid.

----------


## K.Biz

12 killin it! keep it up man, i cant wait to start my cycle!

----------


## number twelve

did arms today, feeling awesome

did incline skull crushers, plyometric close grip bench, preacher curls, all kinds of fun things

then did a few sprints on the track

have my first rugby scrimmage tomorrow...


12

----------


## number twelve

> Hey man - #'s are lookin good bro. I had a quick question for you about ur future M1T cycle. For your PCT are you gonna run both clomid and tamox? Lion doesn't seem to have any Tamox anymore so I wasn't sure what else maybe I could use along with the clmoid.


honestly i havent researched it im just gonna do what upstate says in his log...

----------


## number twelve

> 12 killin it! keep it up man, i cant wait to start my cycle!


your gona blow up kev im lookin forward to seein your results

----------


## bcaasdirty

keep at it j!

----------


## number twelve

my arms are still sore as shit today...
had my first rugby game yesterday scored 2 tries and had at least 20 tackles...
resting today and doing back and chest tomorrow

----------


## number twelve

benched 315 twice today...nothing compared to what i used to do but im getting healthy quick. i then went out and ran a few 100m sprints and i held my own with a few of the kids on the track team at my school which i thought was pretty awesome since i outweighed them by about 50 lbs each haha

12

----------


## number twelve

my incline BB lift is still really pathetic due to my injury...it sucks. i only was able to rep 225 a few times...

----------


## number twelve

feeling awesome today, i have crazy vascularity and pumps all the time, i have one day of promagnon left then its on to mass tabs.

quick question: should i take both mass tabs at once or one in the morning one pre workout?

did shoulders today and then ran and have practice later
did sets of 8 with 95lb db's on incline press...snatched 165 again, will try a new best next week or so...


12

----------


## Titleist

> feeling awesome today, i have crazy vascularity and pumps all the time, i have one day of promagnon left then its on to mass tabs.
> 
> quick question: should i take both mass tabs at once or one in the morning one pre workout?
> 
> did shoulders today and then ran and have practice later
> did sets of 8 with 95lb db's on incline press...snatched 165 again, will try a new best next week or so...
> 
> 
> 12


I'd take one AM and one Pre-WO.

Friend of mine just gave me a box of Mass Tabs, so let me know how you like em. I know they're good, just curious about the level of suppression I'll see.

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro any other opinions?

----------


## K.Biz

> thanks bro any other opinions?



Yeah.... You suck :Asskiss: 


hahahaa, keep up the lifting bro, and watch those inclines, u dont ned to hurt that shoulder again!


and 315 is going back up already huh? i hate you!  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

lol cause im the ****in man and everyone here should know it!


any opinion on the mass tabs timing tho?

----------


## number twelve

last day on promag...might be doing legs later, not sure cause i tweaked out my left hip flexor in practice last night while punting...i want to have time to recover for my game saturday...

----------


## K.Biz

do 1 a.m. and 1 pre-workout, keep the body as anabolic as possible throughout the whole day. BUT who knows, be a guinie pig and try it both ways, i would do a couple days of 1 in the a.m. and then do a couple days of 2 pre-workout and see which works better. It cant hurt, see what works best for you. the problem is theres not a good amount of info on this stuff, so you gotta test the waters u know

----------


## number twelve

i took one am and one pwo mass tab today, it feels like sd. i felt really good, awesome pump and motivation.

did legs today. my hip flexor is still kinda tweaked out so i wasnt goin too nuts..

just did reps of 225 on powercleans and squats. had practice this evening and took it easy once again...i have my first game this weekend yeaaa boiiiiii (even tho we are prob gonna get work done on us > :Frown:  )


12

----------


## number twelve

did arms today...
repped 295 on close grip a few times which was nice..
pumps are good. not feeling any negative sides.




12

----------


## bcaasdirty

keep it up j

----------


## number twelve

mass tabs r fun

----------


## number twelve

in my game yesterday i got pulled off the field for being overly aggressive and tackling ppl by their neck (unintentional) we lost by a lot. doing back today. holler.


12

----------


## bcaasdirty

LOL u manBEAST

----------


## number twelve

> LOL u manBEAST


yes here is a pic of me b4 the game...

----------


## number twelve

ok so did back today...

did DB rows for sets of 10 with 125 lb...still only 190 tho dont know wtf is up..



12

----------


## SDis623

wat the heck is wrong man!

----------


## number twelve

up 2 lbs today...192...repped 295 5x on flat bench...still not where i was but getting better.. i then ran and kicked the rugby ball around...


12

----------


## number twelve

i am hoping to add some mass in these next 2 weeks or so...if its anything like sd, itll just kick in and ill wake up one day 5 lbs heavier lol

----------


## number twelve

did shoulders today, have rugby later...

did shrugs first, snatches, seated military press with no back support, and all kinds of other fun stuff...im up 4 lbs suddenly! yayyyyyy lol 194...



12

----------


## bcaasdirty

fatty  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> fatty


definately...the pic is grainy sorry i used my camera phone

----------


## bcaasdirty

> definately...the pic is grainy sorry i used my camera phone


i stand corrected...anorexic  :Big Grin: 

looking ****in good j...when u gonna do a show?  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> i stand corrected...anorexic 
> 
> looking ****in good j...when u gonna do a show?


lol i dont know if i could deal with cutting for such a long time...i give you credit for what you were able to do bro

----------


## number twelve

just did legs...

my leg routine has been suffering cause im running so much and have games everyday saturday i am working them but not to the point where im not recoverd by saturday...i also think i have been powercleaning and doing snatches too often..im getting burned out from them, mainly cause they suck! lol

i did powercleans today however, repped 225 and did 245 once, then did box squats which i havent done since 11th grade, repped 315 with it, it definately emphasizes different areas of the legs, more quad IMO..also did walking lunges...


12

----------


## K.Biz

nice kid, keep up the good work, im out of the gym right now do to a lower back injury, those damn dead lifts!  :Frown:  ill be back soon though  :Big Grin:

----------


## No One Knows

Whats ur PCT plan look like?

----------


## number twelve

tapering clomid for 4 weeks and l-dex at .25 mg ed for 4

----------


## number twelve

k havent posted in a few days been pretty busy...

friday did arms, im trying to get my max back up so i did rack presses just repping 365, allowing the bar to come to a total rest every rep, i like this exercise because i feel it helps break through that sticking point that many ppl including myself experience. i havent weighed myself im prob 195 or so stil.


saturday had my rugby game, played blindside flanker, i was picked man of the match by my coach for my play, so i guess i played pretty well even tho we lost. i would rather a W than any personal achievements tho...so then it gets interesting...obviously i dont drink much in general and i never do when im on. but apparently the man of the match has to chug 2 pints of beer back to back...i couldnt not do it, my whole team and the whole other team was there cheering me on and i didnt wanna ruin the fun...i think im fine tho, i made sure to eat right after (a chicken wrap) and i took extra milk thistle when i got home and this morning...

im sore as hell today, my whole body is sore, no injuries tho just sore, outside of a massively busted upper lip, i can deal with that tho...


12

----------


## No One Knows

rofl at the 2 pints... rugby players are crazy..

How much longer do you have left?

----------


## number twelve

5 days including today...and yes they are lol

----------


## No One Knows

Sounds good. I have 2 left on epi (including today) but the back pumps are starting to get the best of me. Was gonna run it for 6 weeks but 4 is all its gonna be.

----------


## number twelve

> Sounds good. I have 2 left on epi (including today) but the back pumps are starting to get the best of me. Was gonna run it for 6 weeks but 4 is all its gonna be.


what kind of gains did you have?

----------


## number twelve

did back today...didnt powerclean as i said i wouldnt. repped 405 on deadlifts for a few sets, did DB rows, cg tbar rows, and pull overs...feeling really good



12

----------


## No One Knows

> what kind of gains did you have?


About 12 lbs... I'd be happy to keep 8-10 after pct. Strength was really good. The sides weren't too bad. Some insomnia/night sweats..(I sweat at night on or off...just more on the epi) Also kinda lethargic around week 3. Week 3 the back pumps were getting so bad they were almost hindering my workouts. I liked it alot though

Pct started today:

Nolva 40/40/20/20
Aromasin 12.5/12.5/25/25/25* 


*might not do 5th week of aromasin

----------


## bcaasdirty

damn 12 reppin 405 on deads? i gotta get my weight up  :Frown:  lol

btw do a show already you homo
------

got back pumps n.o.k.?

get taurine!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Merc..

Great job 12 !!!!!



Merc.

----------


## number twelve

haha thanks guys!

did chest today, inclined 275 for a few reps and did incline db ss with flys...it was fun lol

im 196 now too!

----------


## number twelve

so here is my dilemma, i am starting to see some major gains now, i only have 4 tabs left...should i drop down to one tab a day to extend my cycle? or just continue with 2 ed and move on to pct? my gains just started to kick in the past 2-3 days or so....


12

----------


## bcaasdirty

u got IM cutie

----------


## No One Knows

> damn 12 reppin 405 on deads? i gotta get my weight up  lol
> 
> btw do a show already you homo
> ------
> 
> got back pumps n.o.k.?
> 
> get taurine!!


They started week 4 when I doin some SL deads.... I thought back day was going to be hell but deads didnt even bother me. Granted I wasn't reppin 405 like big beast #12.... :AaGreen22:

----------


## No One Knows

> so here is my dilemma, i am starting to see some major gains now, i only have 4 tabs left...should i drop down to one tab a day to extend my cycle? or just continue with 2 ed and move on to pct? my gains just started to kick in the past 2-3 days or so....
> 
> 
> 12


If anything you should up the dose that late into the cycle... Id just keep it the same and go to PCT...

Around 4 weeks is when I start to feel like I'm slowing killing myself taking methyls anyway...

----------


## number twelve

> If anything you should up the dose that late into the cycle... Id just keep it the same and go to PCT...
> 
> *Around 4 weeks is when I start to feel like I'm slowing killing myself taking methyls anyway...*


lol yeah im just gonna finish my protocol as planned...

----------


## BITTAPART2

:Welcome:  remember me?

where the hell have you been youngin?

----------


## number twelve

whats up bro how you been feelin? i been gettin my swell on givin you a run for your money!! haha

----------


## BITTAPART2

oh yeah? 
your in the lab trying to get swole so we can train together again LMAO! you gotta see the new STS-V I got bro insane!

----------


## number twelve

> oh yeah? 
> your in the lab trying to get swole so we can train together again LMAO! you gotta see the new STS-V I got bro insane!


goddamn bro ill hit you up this week or something...im on a different schedule now cause i have games on saturdays...

----------


## number twelve

did legs today...
repped 225 on powercleans..did a few sets of squats with 275 ass to the grass, walking db lunges, and a huge burnout set of laying leg curls...i have to say that looking in the mirror while im lifting, my shoulders look really good, vascularity and definition off the hook haha yeaaa kidddddddddd


12

----------


## K.Biz

duuudee keep up the work son! throwing up some big numbers!

----------


## number twelve

had an awesome workout today...last day of mass tabs...did arms

did a few sets of 275 on cg...did a lot of othre fun things lol my pumps were insane i wish this wasnt ending i would love another week or so on this stuff. but oh well pct starts tomorrow hopefully ill continue to make some gains throughout....

12

----------


## number twelve

YESSSSSSSSS i just acquired another weeks worth of mass tabs!! (13) in total. the cycle continues!

----------


## K.Biz

> YESSSSSSSSS i just acquired another weeks worth of mass tabs!! (13) in total. the cycle continues!


extra weeks?  :2nono: 

.....  :LOL: 


Keep up the good work man! I wanna see that 300+ incline!

----------


## number twelve

haha i need it dude its only been 2 weeks on mass tabs! im starting to love these babies

i know ill get that shit as long as i dont get hurt in rugby, im feeling awesome!

----------


## admirals56

any updates

----------


## number twelve

did shoulders today

beasted out db press with 100's for a set of 10

did a solid set of shrugs with 6 plates on each side

vascularity and pumps are off the hook

weighed in at 197

holler

12

----------


## K.Biz

> did shoulders today
> 
> beasted out db press with 100's for a set of 10
> 
> did a solid set of shrugs with 6 plates on each side
> 
> vascularity and pumps are off the hook
> 
> weighed in at 197
> ...



who does db presses with 100's? screw you man!  :LOL:

----------


## bcaasdirty

> who does db presses with 100's? screw you man!


 :Withstupid: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

haha im still not where i was at my peak! im gettin there tho!

thanks guys

12

----------


## number twelve

strength is up again today..got a lil beat up in my game on saturday, tweaked out my thumb so i was limited in my exerices...i did chest and back today, i looked pretty good i didnt weigh myself tho, did a lot of plyometric exercises focusing on getting a good contraction....


12

----------


## number twelve

probably had the best squat session in a long time...

did a set of 315 for 10 with absolutely perfect form, ass to the grass, great explosion, it was awesome. i felt like i had a few more but i didnt trust the guy spotting me in case i actually needed him.


12

----------


## Fordfan01

great progress man lets see some pics!!!

----------


## number twelve

yeah im prob gonna take a few...my avy is from last week i think im 195 in that pic...

----------


## number twelve

fvckin sucks i think i got the flu or something...stressed out as hell from school, last day of cycle is gonna end on a down note it seems. its been successful overall tho.


12

----------


## bcaasdirty

*hug*

:d

----------


## blairbecht

Is this the superdrol that k. biz and 12 are talking about. I found this on the nutraplanet website.

----------


## number twelve

that is not what we are referring to, that is another product by AX where they use the same name

----------


## blairbecht

Who makes the superdrol you are referring to. I am looking to take a good cycle. I just completed a cycle of Methyl 1-d and Liq. Masterdrol and gained 12 pounds in 4 weeks. I have always been lean and defined pretty much my whole life...thanks to good genes i quess but after this cycle I got ripped. I went from 143lbs to 155lbs. Took post therepy and lost 2 pounds but im back to 156-157. I am consedering taking M-Drol by: competitive edge labs...I am looking for a supp. or stack that will give me similar results to the methyl....I just joined today and from what I hear you "number twelve" and K. Biz now your sh*t. If you can give any suggestion it will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## bcaasdirty

oh the new superdrol NG!!!

do u kno what the NG stands for?

NO GOOD!

hahahahaha im so funny

----------


## number twelve

> oh the new superdrol NG!!!
> 
> do u kno what the NG stands for?
> 
> NO GOOD!
> 
> hahahahaha im so funny


 :LOL: 

oh i just remembered i hate you for your comments in my other thread!!

----------


## bcaasdirty

> oh i just remembered i hate you for your comments in my other thread!!


 :Wazzup Sg: 

but...but i  :Heart:  u

 :Aaiconbeer:

----------


## number twelve

in a few days of pct, everything going well. feeling no sides at all.

my overall assessment of both products...

*promagnon*

*Pros*
-cut me up
- felt as though my endurance and running improved drastically
-great pumps and vascularity

*Cons*
-no major strength gains
-no major weight gains

*Mass tabs*

*Pros*
-great pumps
-gained a good amount of weight and strength
-vascularity
-intensity

*Cons*
-started to feel lethargic towards the end (typical side)
-didnt kick in until middle of the second week
-started pulling and tweaking muscles out when running


12


i know a lot of my goals and such dont apply to everyone here since not everyone is playing a sport but i hope sharing my experience will help someone!

----------


## K.Biz

:Aapostpics:

----------


## number twelve

lol im waiting till im not sick anymore to put some up!

----------


## number twelve

bitta is a punk btw lol whats up bro

----------


## number twelve

here is a pic of my leg, i couldnt get a pic of both legs to come out good so i just took one of my right...taken with my camera phone once again...


12

----------


## bcaasdirty

*chants*

do-a-show-do-a-show

----------


## K.Biz

> *chants*
> 
> do-a-show-do-a-show


Chanting as well!- do-a-show-do-a-show

----------


## number twelve

lol thanks guy but im not ready yet!

----------


## K.Biz

uhh i want more pics then a shitty leg shot lol

----------


## tankboy112

great thread man now i know what im doing next month

----------


## bcaasdirty

> uhh i want more pics then a shitty leg shot lol


c'mon kev you kno we gotta keep THOSE pics to PM only u homo

 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> c'mon kev you kno we gotta keep THOSE pics to PM only u homo


haha!

----------


## number twelve

315 x 3 on close grip today btw!

----------


## tankboy112

when u were pullin and tweaking muscles was it when u were doing hard sprints or or distance runing

----------


## K.Biz

> c'mon kev you kno we gotta keep THOSE pics to PM only u homo


Shhhh! u said you wouldnt tell!  :2nono: 


 :LOL: 


I no your secret! :Evil2:

----------


## number twelve

> when u were pullin and tweaking muscles was it when u were doing hard sprints or or distance runing


hard sprints, i went to the dr about it, my hip was kinda out of alignment and i was running with bad shoes.

----------


## tankboy112

thanks i really wanted to give it a shot but i run about 9 miles a week and i wasnt sure if i wanted to risk it or not

----------


## tankboy112

is there too different boxs of mass tabs because if seen boxes were the mass is in yellow and some were the mass is in white is there a difference

----------


## number twelve

the ones at gnc arent what u want

----------


## tankboy112

im looking at ones on the net but i keep coming across to different boxes and im not sure wich ones are the right ones

----------

